# Scottish version of soda bread



## Ishbel (Nov 8, 2005)

I wasn't sure whether this should go under 'ethnic' food or 'bread', so I've posted in both fora!

This is the Scottish version of the famous Irish soda bread - and originates from Lorn in Argyllshire.

8 oz plain flour sifted
2 oz malted wholmeal flour
4 oz wholemeal flour
2 oz rolled oats (reserve a few for the topping)
1 teaspoon of salt
2 teaspoons bicarbonate of soda
1.5 oz butter, cubed
4 oz cooked, mashed potatoes
1 tablespoon of heather honey
Half pt of buttermilk

For the glaze
1 tablespoon of heather honey with one tablespoon of water.

Preheat the oven to 400F/200C/Gas mark 6

Put the flours, oats salt and bicarb into a processor. Mix well. Pulse in the butter, followed by the potato and honey.

Transfer to a large bowl and add sufficient buttermilk to make a soft dough. Knead until smooth. Shape the dough into a long oval shape, making sure that it is not less than 1 inch thick. Place on a lightly oiled baking sheet.

Using a floured wooden spoon make indents along the top of the loaf.

Make the glaze by mixing the honey and water together. Brush the glaze lightly over the loaf and sprinkle with the reservfed oats.

Bake in the preheated oven for about 40-45 minutes, until brown and wel risen.

Transfer to a wire rack to cool. 

My family love to eat this whilst it's still warm and with lots and lots of good, local butter and then smothered in home-made jam or local heather honey!


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 8, 2005)

Yum Ishbel! I always make way to many mashed potatoes and like to find more creative ways than just dumplings and casserole toppings to use them up. Thanks for posting this recipe  Do you think it would unheard of to throw a few raisins into this bread?


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't see why you shouldn't, Piccolina... after all, that's what cookery is all about - taking a recipe and adding our own, special 'twists'


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 8, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I don't see why you shouldn't, Piccolina... after all, that's what cookery is all about - taking a recipe and adding our own, special 'twists'


True, so true I adhere to this myself. Thanks for the nod of approval on the raisin idea


----------



## buckytom (Nov 8, 2005)

i second that yummm.
i wonder if heather honey is as good as it sounds.
hmmm, now that made me think (can you smell the burning??)
do scottish bees have thicker fuzzy coats? must be a very short season at the apiaries.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 8, 2005)

The thing is:  I don't like honey, it's far too sweet for my tastes, but my family all adore it, spread on breads and on toast.  I don't mind using it as a cooking ingredient though!  

Interestingly, some of the hives from the Borders areas are taken up to the highlands for the summer in order for the bees to gorge on the heather nectar.  It has a very distinctive flavour.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 9, 2005)

that is interesting ishbel. the beekeepers that move their hives must really know their stuff. it is an interesting occupation or hobby that i would love to get involved in, but i would need a lot more land. dw is severely allergic to bee stings.
i've tried several single flower honeys, and even an untrained pallet like mine can tell the differences. my all time favorite is sucking the honey right out of the comb. (while high-tailing it outta there, angry bees in hot pursuit).  

but seriously, there's almost nothing better than coming in old a cold and rainy afternoon for some hot tea with fresh cream and warm scones dripping with melting butter and honey.

a little bit about single flower honey: http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/honey.html

no jokes about the national honey board please... it's too easy.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 9, 2005)

Interesting information Bucky.

My husband also loves Greek Hymettus (sp?) honey, it's a dark-coloured honey (so is heather honey) and he thinks it has a distinctly 'thyme-flavoured' taste.


----------

